# Does anyone have a recipe for honeyed pork ribs?



## odfrank

No, but when you find one invite me for dinner.


----------



## Vance G

In case your lurking. Go to America'sTestKitchen.com They did them the other day and it was easy.


----------



## jbeshearse

Best I have had/make

Http://www.biggreenegg.com/recipes/championship-ribs/


----------



## mgolden

Honey Glazed Spareribs

1 1/2 cups honey
1/2 cup soya sauce
1 1/2 cups ketchup
1 tsp tobasco sauce
5 cloves of garlic chopped fine, optional

Rub spare ribs with seasoned salt & pepper and bake for one hour at 325F.

Mix honey, garlic, ketchup, soya sauce and tobasco to make a glaze. Brush both sides of spare ribs and return to oven for 3-4 minutes.


----------

